# please help, i'm at my wits end.



## sarah775 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi, i'm new here and really looking for some advice. A bit of background about me, I am a single mum of two kids, one in secondary, one in primary. I fist noticed some stomach problems just over six years ago when I had my daughter. I was stressed at the time as I had been left on my own by her father who didn't want anything to do with us. Well since then my stomach has been getting progressively worse and my stress levels have been through the roof. It has been a bad few years, i've had so many problems. loss of a loved one, burglary, redundancy in 2004. Another redundancy in 2005 plus a horrible tribunal. Problems with my son's dad in 2006/2007 when he had a breakdown. 2007/2008, forced into a new job at work with a huge responsibility yet no power, at the mercy of a useless boss and a another boss who decided to stalk me. The end of 2008 my daughter's dad swanned back into our lives after never meeting her, and we tried again to make it work. Early 2009, I was made redundant again and found out a week later my partner was cheating on me with two women at least, so I ended our relationship. I remember so vividly this was the day the vomiting started.I was diagnosed with anxiety and depression but two weeks later I started my new job. Around this time I was attacked by my ex-partner in front of our daughter and harrassed by his other women until I had no choice but to cut all contact with him.The stomach problems unfortunately have continued since. My office thankfully was near to the toilet so I managed to get away with being in there quite a lot but then yet again, last summer I was made redundant and have had a lot of stress over money and my son being bullied at school.I have recently been diagnosed with IBS which the gp seemed to think was triggered by all the stress i've been under. I have tried everything possible, I take the tablets i've been prescribed but they don't work, I have changed my diet to the point I can hardly eat anything...when I do eat the smallest meal I feel full and need the toilet immediately afterwards...sometimes before i've even finished my meal. It's probably around 10-15 times a day now. I have lost most of my friends as I let them down constantly...I arrange something and then cant attend at the last minute because of this problem...I think they're convinced i'm making excuses because I cant be bothered. The same with my family, they think i'm just being dramatic and don't understand why I can't visit them. I have missed parents evenings, school plays, mothers day lunches etc, my mum and dad have accused me of not caring how my kids are doing in school because of it.My life is a miserable existence...there's nothing I want more than to be able to control this and do the things I used to. I mean, I have a broken tooth but cant get as far as the dentist, i'm well overdue for a smear test but obviously that's out of the question. It's ridiculous. I need to get another job...but how on earth can I work like this? I'm a prisoner in my own home. I have hardly any friends, no partner and no way of meeting one, no job and therefore no money, no life. I sit here day after day on my own, the internet my only way of keeping touch with anyone.I know it's an essay and i'm sorry about that but I would really appreciate some advice/support on how to get my life back, hope someone can help.


----------



## ziggy7 (Oct 24, 2009)

since your son is being bullied at school i would take him out immediately the only thing he will be missing out on is social skills but if you can keep him in touch with people and freinds his social skills will be fineand don't think about leaveing him in school while being bullied the effects on him can be devastateing he will become emotionless and lost and all kinds of horrible mind things which can take many years to fix. please hear what your son is saying if hes being bullied listen to him and take him out of that schoolnow as for your IBS-D mine too was at its worst when i had no money cause its harder to eat healthy thenbut you need to eat meat, butter, chicken eggs, cheese, good foods like that that can repair your stomach these links should helphttp://www.biblelife.org/bowel.htmhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=120977i know its a big read but if you can read it all im positive you will beat your IBS-Dnow as for your money chicken eggs and the cheapest cuts of chicken should be affordable and able to help heal your stomachand remember seek first the kingdom of God and his righteousness and all these things shall be added unto you


----------



## Aussie Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Sarah, I really feel for you. I know something of what you're going through, and like you, feel as though I'm at the end of my tether. It's for this reason that I've decided to go back to my GP (I have an appointment tomorrow). I've decided that I'm no longer prepared to be fobbed off by doctors. I'm going to make it clear that this is having a devastating effect on my life, and that I'm struggling to function 'normally'. It's as you say, I want to take control back. How's your GP? Do you think you could go back to him/her and say that you can't go on like this? You've come to the right place here - there are plenty of people here who understand and know exactly what you're going through. Take care.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello SarahI am so very sorry to read about everything you have and been going through,it certainly does affect your health at a major rate.As Aussie Ann said i would go to your Doctor, sit down and make them listen to everything you are going through,have you had any sort of councelling for what you have been through and are going through?there are medications that may be of help also.What about your sons school,have you spoke to them about the bullying?they should be doing something about it,its not fair to take your son out of school and the bully's are still there!!


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Sarah,I can relate to many of your experiences. I've had IBS-D all my life (currently 42) and still learning to cope with it. I have made many notes about what triggers them so I do my best to work around it. I've noticed that every person is different and requires different diets. It is difficult to talk to to ppl about the problem (including friends) bc it is embarrassing. Often I feel alone in this area. Sadly, when I was a young boy, I thought that everyone else experienced what I've experienced until I found out other ppl were different from me. Anyway, I've gone thru much of your IBS problems in the past and present, although I think I've controlled it better now due to better understanding of myself.Anyway here are some of my advice (and opinion). Remember this is what I do and it works for me, but may not necessarily suit another person.1. Try enzyme pills such as Enzymedica Digest or Digest Gold. In recent years, I developed all sorts of flatulence and D problems and I noticed my stool was dark. Did some research and found that it was lack of enzymes. Guess I never produced much of it and probably lacked variety as well. The enzymes controlled my problems and flatulence virtually gone. But remember some things will never change for a person. Hi fiber makes me go so I eat low fiber foods. I'm lactose intolerant all my life and for some reason, hard fats (esp. butter) derived from animals absolutely kills me and will send me to the stall in 20 min flat after eating. One way to tell if you lack enzymes is if your D doesn't burn and your stools are smelly, sticky or loose. FYI, enzyme is not a medicine, therefore it is not sth a doctor would prescribe or recommend. They cannot recommend sth that isn't covered by their field (this is what my MD friend tells me).2. Identify the problem by taking some tests. See a GI specialist who can perform a colonoscopy or upper GI endoscopy. Years ago, my D eventually caused gastritis and the gastritis made my IBS very severe. Even drinking water burned and caused D. I had to drink soups for months and after my doctor diagnosed that I had gastritis, I was prescribed zantac to fix the problem. My colonoscopy also detected a polyp in the colon. Zantac or Pepcid would only work if your problem was acid. So again, to use acid reducer or enzymes really depends on the problem. These days, I never had severe problems for more than a week since I take proper action right away.3. Work on reducing your stress. Stress will definitely trigger IBS and other problems such as insomnia, which will further worsen your conditions. I recommend meditation in particular. Ever since I started meditation about 10 years ago, I was able to reduce my stress and get a better grip on my life and sleep better. I've learned to accept life as is rather than to kill myself being something I'm not and getting stressed about it. Before then, I've always felt life was not worth living.4. Avoid cold foods. I'm a believer of traditional chinese medicine and my chinese doctor always advised from eating cold foods. In Chinese medicine, the stomach and spleen (pancreas) controls many aspects of digestion and loose stools and D are signs of weak spleen in particular. Keeping the abdomen area warm, esp. the region of the spleen and stomach would really help during digestive cramps and turmoil. Usually, when I get these bouts, I would put use a heat gel pad use a waist trimmer belt to hold it in place. It really sooths the area and heals the local problem quicker if used with medicine.5. Identify your dietary restrictions. Make notes of what works and what doesn't. A body does change and you'll probably notice more dietary restrictions over time. Eat healthy low fat diet and you'll feel the different. You might want to avoid hard to digest food or foods that irritates your system, esp. during bad periods. For example, foods that are hard like tough bread crusts or horse-pill multivitamins, poorly risen bread (poor fermentation or undercooked bread), acidic drinks and foods, gas producing foods (eg. onions, coconut milk), greasy and fried foods. Take notes after every meal or every time you get a reaction. You will understand your body better over time and eat smarter. I find cooked rice works well for me - really settles the system. Although many ppl advise raw foods, they never really worked for me so I eat cooked foods.6. These days my digestion is slooow. Guess this has to do w/ getting older. Now I have to eat less at night and earlier as well.7. Sleep at an incline, using pillows to prop your back if food seems to go back up and cause indigestion. Avoid sleeping on the stomach - I find that my GI tracts too weak to move the food when laying on them and it can cause D in the morning.8. Keep the ab area dry. For some reason, after profuse sweating during a workout, I tend get D esp. if the area constantly stayed wet. So I have to change clothes and towel dry quickly after a workout and drink something warm/hot. I haven't quite figured this one out bc I still tend to get D after strenuous exercise even w/o profuse sweating. I'm currently looking at whether if this is PH balance issue.Anyway, hope some of these suggestions help and good luck!


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Sarah: I too can relate to feeling every part of your life unravel as the D gets worse and worse. Friends and family act like they don't really believe you. It is beyond humiliation to actually have to point blank say to someone: "Look I have diarrhea that is uncontrolled and I cannot be more than 10 feet from a bathroom 24/7". I get it. I had to go on leave. In some cases, you might qualify for disability from the government. Obviously, in the U.S. you need an attorney and a doctor that is on your side who truly understands how bad this gets. Although I have a friend who won on her own. Since you are probably in a bad way for insurance I am guessing an upper and lower GI are out of the question. However, there are a number of tried and true ways to somewhat control the diarrhea depending on the cause. I have noticed three separate causes here on the boards and sometimes they can overlap: 1) stress and anxiety for your basic IBS-D, 2) Habba sydrome which can happen in people who produce too much bile, lose enzymes or have no gallbadder and 3) IBS with Small Bowel Bacterial Overgrowth or SIBO. SIBO is usually brought on by an acute episode or intestinal motility issue (loss of the housekeeper wave). Imodium, calcium carbonate with D, probotics such as Floragen (refrigerate it - found at health food stores), Bubbies sauerkraut, avoiding all dairy, casin, pastry, processed flour foods/breads, gluten, coffee, cream, yogurt, and cheese, taking glutamine powder and freshly ground flaxseed, avoiding alcohol, avoiding certain food like pork or greasy food. Taking HCi tablets to increase stomach acid if you think it's SIBO (extra acid sweeps the small bowel clean). Taking tetracycline if you have SIBO or Xifaxan for a few months as good antibiotics for SIBO. There is a post on here somewhere regarding a fairly cheap chinese herb called Hiang Lu (or something like that). It is posted either here under the D section or in the prescription section close to the top under someone thinking they're cured. Anti depressants at low doses can slow the gut down. I used Zyprexa and it worked great. It also relieved my stress and helped me to sleep. Sadly, most of us have medicine cabinets filled with stuff from Rx bottles to herbals. I personally have found that for anyone with overgrowth antacids and PPi's are deadly. They make me much worse - yellow horrible diarrhea that lasts for weeks after stopping. Biofeedback has worked for some or meditation. Things to consider: are you gluten or dairy intolerant or perhaps even have sprue? Is it IBS or SIBO or both? Have they ruled out cancer or ulcers? Usually if it is dairy, you will get very bloated and gassy with horrible smelly diarrhea shortly after eating any dairy at all. If it is gluten/wheat, it will be more subtle and less predictable. Only a biopsy or blood test can look for this disease/condition. I wish you all the best and do NOT give up. Most of us eventually find some combination of products that works at least well enough to make us functional again. It is not an easy process even for the best doctors. Each person's "cure" is going to be different. Each trigger will be different. Think of your small bowel as a sterile environment with lots of important enzymes. It is where your cells feed. The colon is the compost section of the bowel consisting of different forms of bacteria that should form a nice bown stool. You could also have issues with bile, liver or gallbladder disease as well as pancreatic issues that should be ruled out. Usually these latter involve a great deal of pain and even fever or yellowing of the skin/eyes. However, having to "go" while you're eating seems to suggest your transit time is very fast. You need to slow your gut down or your motility is damaged by SIBO or something else - even stress. Read these forums and use Amazon to order some of the cheaper things that have worked for people. You can try a laxative (that's right) to flush yourself out. If you feel better after the flush, you probably have SIBO and will need either Floragen or antibiotic or both to balance yourself again. Stress always makes any bowel issue worse. Try to meditate. There are some great tapes on Youtube. Good luck and keep us posted. It can take months of persistant slow changes before you may see an improvement. Perhaps you could be more descriptive about your exact symptoms (headache, brain fog, sweating, fever, color and consistency of stool, time you go, urgency, any coating of the tongue, blurred vision, weight loss/gain, etc. XXXOOO Hester


----------



## sarah775 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi sorry, hope i'm replying in the right place, i'm still getting used to this website!Thanks for taking the time to give me all the advice, very much appreciated. It's not been great to be honest. No real improvement despite changes of diet, spending a fortune on lactose free, wheat free, gluten free this and that..checking all labels for artificial sweeteners, dairy blah blah blah etc. I did have various tests for food intolerance (blood tests) and they were all fine so i'm not sure why i'm trying to avoid certain things...maybe I just thought it might work! I have iron tablets already on prescription as I have mild anemia apparently due to the ibs-d. I have tried taking calcium also after hours spent trawling the internet...no change. I'm not in the US so most of the meds suggested to me here i'm not actually familiar with. (thank you so much anyway) On the plus side, perhaps I may be able to get further tests done by NHS...I don't know...basically they have told me "you have ibs, no cure, deal with, here's some pills". I'm at the point now where I am unable to even get to my GP to try and get my prescription changed. I can't seem to make the receptionist understand this and I suppose that's fair enough...it's hardly an emergency!I feel an absolute wreck....who knows whether the ibs is causing my extreme tiredness, weight gain (now that one really is a mystery, I can hardly eat anything and keep it in one way or another)...or whether my increasingly frustrated mind is causing the symptoms. My stomach is so swollen it's an embarrassment and the pain is something else. I get horrible night sweats and feel hot most of the time. I have noticed the week before my period is due my ibs normally is much better...does anyone have any ideas on this?I'm am so desperate (pardon the pun) to get out of this house i'll try almost anything. My latest, i'm trying Chinese medicine...well it's worth a shot I guess. I NEED to be well...i'm ruining my kids' lives because I am stuck in this house....We can't do anything fun....and I can't even take them to the dentist/optician etc. (well overdue)...me? I can't see through my glasses anymore...but an eye test? Forget it....no way is that possible. I have had to cancel so many appointments for various things.Has anyone had any luck with Chinese medicine, or is it just something else to tick off on my "failed" list? Yet another awful day....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a fairly standard IBS mix of chinese herbs that was tested and written up in JAMA about 10 years ago.Helped a fair number of people, but nothing every helps all people.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

SarahI think you should read Linda's Calcium thread, it has changed my life so much. I still have bad days, now mostly through nerves, but I'm so much better for taking the tablets. Holland and Barrett's do them.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I understand how hard it can be to try and live a normal life. I am currently not so bad as I have been. I know how hard it is to even make a doctors appointment but I managed to find where all the toilets are now and if I have to go, I go. I tell the receptionist that I have arived and I try not to worry about it. I think most doctors surgerys in the UK have to have a toilet. For doctors though, I think it is really bad that they know people suffer with diarrhea and they still make s sit in the waiting room for an hour!A couple of things have really helped me. I stopped taking the contraceptive pill and this really helped me. It made the diarrhea much worse and I didn't realise so I was taking it for years. Things have got so much better since i stopped taking it. I still have problems but they are no where near as bad as they were. This isn't the case for everyone as for some people I believe it makes things much better. I also find the week before my period is my best week and now, I sometimes even get constipated which I believe is all to do with female hormones.I also had a real problem with the stress of it all. I became really isolated and couldn't really go anywhere without a major panic. I went to the doctor and told him that. I had been recommended propranolol which is a beta blocker as it helps with anxiety. I used to get majorly stressed if I left the house, shakes, diarrhea even worse, panicky, I was absolutley terrified about going out because of the diarrhea. The propranolol have helped calm me down, which has also helped a lot of the diarrhea which was caused by the stress side. They are beta blockers and slow your heart rate down to stop any more adrenalin being released which I know for me used to make things worse. I would really recomend that you go back to the doctor (I know it's a real nightmare) but tell him and say you need help as you can't go out.I also take immodiums which I took everyday which helped to get things into a routine.I still have problems and currently am managing to live with them so it is still there but it is much improved from a few years ago when I had diarrhea everyday and all day long. I even managed to go for a walk to the beach a couple of days ago and I haven't done that for over a decade. I knew there were public toilets close by and I really thought for the first time that things are improving for me. I also had lots stress over a few years and I also think that was the start of all this for me. I hope things get better for you. Always feel free to private message me if things are getting you down.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Linda, I'm so glad that things seem to be improving for you, you sound much more positive in your post. Long may it continue! I was prescribed co-codamol yesterday by the doctor, and she said "A word of warning. Watch your bowels while taking this medication, it can cause constipation!"


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Sarah - Weight gain and pain with Diarrhea? Sweating and heat! That is very odd indeed. Are you currently taking a drug for depression/anxiety? There are some drugs that could cause some of your issues. You actually sound like you have something else going on as the cross in symptoms do not make sense. If you were LOSING WEIGHT, I would say you have bacterial overgrowth. But the weight gain and bloating have me. Have you been tested for ovarian, cervical or uterine cancer or cysts? Let me know and I will give your situation some thought. Please keep in mind I am not a medical professional and you need to find a doctor to partner with you on a treatment plan.


----------



## ibshelpibshelp (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey,Do you believe this site or the person who created this site?http://www.badbugs.org/In other words how many of you think you are infected with a parasite and all the symptoms you experience are due to parasite not IBS.I completely believe the above site. I was infected with H PYLORI, after treatment I was diagnosed with IBS. I see direct link there. May be if i get treatment as suggested in above site, may be I will be free from IBS. Actually i dont even believe there is a disease called IBS. No body knows what causes it. Doctors conveniently coined a term IBS for this and taking rest. Idiots,...Please reply me with your input plzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

ibshelpibshelp said:


> Hey,Do you believe this site or the person who created this site?http://www.badbugs.org/In other words how many of you think you are infected with a parasite and all the symptoms you experience are due to parasite not IBS.I completely believe the above site. I was infected with H PYLORI, after treatment I was diagnosed with IBS. I see direct link there. May be if i get treatment as suggested in above site, may be I will be free from IBS. Actually i dont even believe there is a disease called IBS. No body knows what causes it. Doctors conveniently coined a term IBS for this and taking rest. Idiots,...Please reply me with your input plzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Most people with IBS-D can pinpoint a moment in time where they were very sick. Most have had a battery of tests and come up with nothing. I had a comprehensive stool analysis that showed I produce absolutely None of a very important strain of good bacteria. (Obviously, I have been biopsied and tested for everything under the sun.) Why? I keep wondering. Why did this happen to me? No one in my family has it. It started with what seemed to be bug. You amy be on to something but what I think happens is more of a wearing down of our gut's immunity, either due to an attack, an underlying disease or something else entirely. There is new research that sufferers of IBSD have too many Mast cells in their gut linings. These are the Big Gun fighters - an autoimmune type response. My guess is that our cells cannot "forget" what happened and stay on overload, the lining punched with holes that cause all sorts of problems. How do you heal an "organ" that can never shut down? How do you heal an organ that is forever under attack by our food, by bacteria, by toxins? That is more the problem once the little critter is dead and most likely gone. It takes a min of 30 days to as long as 6 months to restore a gut lining. No one can shut down that long. My six month stint with antibiotics helped me but not a cure-all. I did have three GI doctors say that in ALL their history they have NEVER seen IBSD caused by a parasite. Three to seven in a series of stool samples can pretty much rule that in or out.


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Sarah,As noted by someone earlier, use calcium-D and probiotics. I include these 2 in addition to my enzymes and what a difference. Now my stool is normal and hard and I don't have IBS-D issues. Not all probiotics are created equal and the old stuff are probably dead. I used some brands in the past and they didn't work for me. I now use New Chapter All Flora probiotics and it's great. Make sure the probiotics have many strains of bacterias (some have about 10), and have high count (at least in billions).One big change I've made recently was monitoring my urine acidity and made changes in my diet to make it more alkaline. Stuff you think are normally alkaline actually causes acid in your system. For example, meats, beans, and grains, starches and sugar, actually causes your urine to be acidic, while foods like apples, bananas, citrus fruits (vitamin c), milk (calcium), green vegetable, makes your urine more alkaline. Google "acidic urine" and you will find heaps of info on it. I now include lots of milk, one large apple, green vegetables (whenever possible), calcium supplement, probiotics, enzymes, vitamin c, in my daily diet and I've never felt this good in years. I now don't get diarrhea after heavy workouts too (mentioned in earlier post) - I guess working out for some reason made my digestive system very acidic. Btw, I can't seem to digest bananas well so I don't include that in my diet. What I've learned is that while the stomach is very acidic, the intestines need to be very alkalic, which is why enzyme production is important. If your enzyme production is low, enzyme supplements are also necessary. I believe that acidic intestine can be irritable so always make sure they are alkalic.To measure your urine ph, use ph-ion (about $7 from amazon). It works really well. I went from ph 4.5 (very acidic) to ph 6.25 (acidic but near optimal). Somehow, I think this is all related, acidic urine (a sign of problems) and IBS-D. Anyway, my bm are so normal these days it's unbelievable.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

skip1000 said:


> Hi Sarah,As noted by someone earlier, use calcium-D and probiotics. I include these 2 in addition to my enzymes and what a difference. Now my stool is normal and hard and I don't have IBS-D issues. Not all probiotics are created equal and the old stuff are probably dead. I used some brands in the past and they didn't work for me. I now use New Chapter All Flora probiotics and it's great. Make sure the probiotics have many strains of bacterias (some have about 10), and have high count (at least in billions).One big change I've made recently was monitoring my urine acidity and made changes in my diet to make it more alkaline. Stuff you think are normally alkaline actually causes acid in your system. For example, meats, beans, and grains, starches and sugar, actually causes your urine to be acidic, while foods like apples, bananas, citrus fruits (vitamin c), milk (calcium), green vegetable, makes your urine more alkaline. Google "acidic urine" and you will find heaps of info on it. I now include lots of milk, one large apple, green vegetables (whenever possible), calcium supplement, probiotics, enzymes, vitamin c, in my daily diet and I've never felt this good in years. I now don't get diarrhea after heavy workouts too (mentioned in earlier post) - I guess working out for some reason made my digestive system very acidic. Btw, I can't seem to digest bananas well so I don't include that in my diet. What I've learned is that while the stomach is very acidic, the intestines need to be very alkalic, which is why enzyme production is important. If your enzyme production is low, enzyme supplements are also necessary. I believe that acidic intestine can be irritable so always make sure they are alkalic.To measure your urine ph, use ph-ion (about $7 from amazon). It works really well. I went from ph 4.5 (very acidic) to ph 6.25 (acidic but near optimal). Somehow, I think this is all related, acidic urine (a sign of problems) and IBS-D. Anyway, my bm are so normal these days it's unbelievable.


Please post a link as an example of the enzymes you recommend. It sounds interesting.


----------



## sarah775 (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I felt the need to share this...the Chinese medicine..I did see an improvement. However, I was far from ok.I bought some enteric coated peppermint capsules and i'm amazed at how much better I feel. I still can't eat much in one sitting, I get full very quickly even if I take my meal slowly but the difference...there just aren't words to describe it. For the first time in over a year i've had three weeks almost pain free. I know three weeks doesn't sound much at all but from going to the bathroom 15 plus times a day I am now as "normal" as i've been in a long time.This week I met a friend for drinks...in public no less!...a friend I hardly know who has no idea of my problem. HUGE achievement for me considering all i've done for over a year is go to my best friend's house because she understands and doesn't question me when I run to her bathroom.I'm feeling so much more positive that now I can actually take my kids out..even if its just to the park. Maybe go shopping without another adult present to look after them should I need to urgently rush to the public loos. Maybe I might even be able to have some sort of social life sometime soon.I dont want to get too far ahead of myself but so far so good...still finding it hard to believe, that something so simple could really work when prescribed medication has failed.I still have to be careful about what I eat and drink but at the moment I am able to manage quite nicely....progress! (I hope).


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have stuck w/ my drug free "recipe" for over 1/2 year now and i have never felt this good in my entire life. Now i have unbelievably normal bowel movements everyday and i eat pretty normally, although on the healthy side. i have very little ill effect from food and i eat pretty regularly outside w/ friends all the time. the real key is changing to an alkalic diet. here is my daily diet:morning:1 glass warm water w/ 1 new chapter all flora (probiotics) on empty stomach.breakfast: milk and rice cereal (although i prefer warm to hot milk)1 enzymedica enzyme (optional)lunch:1 enzymedica enzyme just before eatingchinese rice dish order or sandwich, although i choose carefully. i don't eat greasy foods or preserved foods like deli. i like eat cooked leafy greens (alkalic), although i prefer the low protein leafy greens which digests easier. i always try to include some vegetables w/ my meal. i started cutting back from too much starch and protein to cut back on uric acids. since i don't digest well, most undigested protein and starch end up being uric acid.1 apple peeled and 1 large glass tropicana oj.2 new chapter bone strength calcium tablets.dinner (between 5-7p, earlier is better):1 enzymedica gold enzyme just before eatingchinese rice order or noodle order (low salt, no msg, and not greasy).some high potassium and leafy greens if possible.if i have pizza, then add 1/2 tablet fast acting lactase enzymes before eating and 1/2 tablet after eating. if i have greasier foods, then add 1 enzymedica lypo gold.1 new chapter bone strength tablet or 1 glass milk (lactose free).some oj or peeled applebefore bed:1 enzymedica gold enzyme if still feeling full1 new chapter all flora probioticssleeping:if not fully digested, i sleep at an incline initially to allow the food to go down. these days my digestion is so good, i eat a lot more variety, although still healthy variety. i eat foods like sushi (but i choose the better, fresher sushi where jap chefs make the food). i also don't eat spicy foods, msg, high sugary foods, preserved foods, high sodium, dairy, icy cold foods, greasy, etc. i also eat more foods w/ high potassium like fresh tomato, oj, zuchini, etc. to balance effects of sodium. i also work out twice a week.these days rarely get diarrhea unless i am totally stressed out from something and didn't sleep all night. if i can only solve my sleep problems, i'll be a completely new person.remember the key is keeping an alkalic diet and most of your problems will be solved! even enzymes is alkalic that can neutralize the stomach acids in the intestines. if you can understand this, and follow thru, you will succeed!


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

this article looks interesting and has a chart of alkaline/acid foods:http://www.naturalhealthschool.com/acid-alkaline.html


----------

